# In Need of a 1967 Frame



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

So I came upon some disheartening news. In taking apart the old girl after her accident I didn't take a real close look at her frame. Knowing it was going to need to be pulled out by a body shop I didn't pay much attention to it. I got the call from the body shop about 5 minutes ago that though he could pull out the frame, he suggested I look for a new one instead. I guess in the accident it split the frame about 1/2 the length of the car and one of the locations where it needs to be pulled out is a "sensitive" area as he put it and pulling it out would only weaken the frame. 

So my question is does anyone know where I can get a good solid original frame? I'm not totally thrilled about paying for something I haven't seen or the $400+ dollars it would cost in shipping. So if anyone knows of anything on the west coast (I'm in Colorado and am willing to drive) it would be a great help. I found one on Fleabay for $699+ $400 shipping and it's in Washington, but I was hoping for something closer.

On the bright-side, it will give me the opportunity to box in the frame and have the whole thing powder-coated.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

plenty of them in southeast Texas. run an ad, google search will pick it up and get you exposure.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Google ....Booher or Boheer performance...he collects repairs, straightens, sells, 67 GTO chassis....get a convertible one as they are already boxed! I THINK he is in Texas, I forget.......OR Street Rod Garage Tell Chris or Randy that Eric from NY sent you.:seeya:


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

APE......... Art Morrison in Wa State is now making complete 64-67 Chevelle/GTO frames. That's the way I'd go!! 
http://www.artmorrison.com/maxg.php 

Ric


----------



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

I actually found one at Desert Valley Auto Sales (love that place) for $600. It's a non-convertible, but I would rather box it in myself anyway that way I can run the supply and return fuel lines inside the frame (fuel injection) as well as the wiring and brake lines. I like the K members on the Street Rod Garage frames though and will probably do something like that as well. Definitely going with a Ford 9" though.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Ain't it great to have options!!!!......:cheers


----------

